# Help with D2 on Dreamcast



## EmulateLife (Feb 12, 2019)

I have an 8 cd-r rip of the game and it always crashes after the first boss fight. I don't know if it's a dirty disc or just a bad rip. The disc appears pretty clean except for a small I guess finger print. 

Has anyone played through this with cd-rs? I'm not sure if I should buy more 80 minute cd-rs or try to buy 100 minute cd-rs and just burn the original 4 disc like the original game intends. But I couldn't find any on Ebay even, and I have no idea if my laptop's dvd burner can burn 100 minute cd-rs. So, I'm hoping someone can help.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 12, 2019)

If it came on 4 discs, then I would burn it to 4 discs, otherwise how would it work over 8 for loading it correctly at the right points?

I have never played this game, idk anything about it, but I would assume the back up needs to be as close to 1:1 if you’re not running it on an emulator that copes with this sort of splitting.

I think I vaguely remember, back in the 360 days, using some feature called overburn to get more out of discs, but I would recommend buy the right spec discs first and foremost.


----------



## EmulateLife (Feb 12, 2019)

I know it's odd but the original game came on 4 gdis that were 1.2 gb each, way too big for cd-rs. Someone found a way to turn 1 gdi into two cd-rs (thus 8 cd-rs overall) but you had to swap at certain points that weren't so in the original game. I was able to swap to the second disc from the first fine, but after playing awhile on disc 2 I got to a boss and right after I beat the boss it crashes. 

I've been googling about it and some say you can buy 99 min 870 mb cd-rs (normal ones are 80 min 700 mb) that would allow you to burn just the 4 discs, but Ebay doesn't have any and I don't know where to buy them. I also have no idea if my dvd burner can even burn them. So I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## EmulateLife (Feb 12, 2019)

I figured it out, I had swapped discs before I was supposed to. I was actually supposed to fight the boss on disc 1, beat the boss then swap discs.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 12, 2019)

While it is possible to read Dreamcast GDs with some PC drives and tricks involving a CD-R with a dummy TOC stating 99:59 minutes, I don’t think you can actually burn a* full GD *image to a CD-R.

These 99 or 100 minutes CD-Rs have low compatibility and are expensive and completely non-standard. To make the problem worse, 100 minutes of audio (CDDA) are 1GB – but this is recording the disc in mode 2 with less error correction which is good enough for fault tolerant audio (CDDA) and video(VCD) but not for data – especially an executable file like a game. In mode 1 you only *have about 870MB* (if your recorder is able to overburn to such a capacity) Because any CD-R only reports to have about 700MB (80 minutes) overburn is a must.

If I remember correctly, images of GDs with more than 700MB were often manipulated (converting cutscenes to lower quality or removing them) to fit on a CD-R (in addition to converting them to Mil-CD so early Dreamcasts will boot them without modchip).


----------



## EmulateLife (Feb 12, 2019)

It's such an old game that hardly anyone played so I doubt anyone knows, but I'm wondering if anyone knows the swap points other than disc 1 to 2 I need 3 to 4, 5 to 6 and 7 to 8 on the DCHQ 8 disc rip. I have been googling it for like an hour and can't find it but I found it before but lost the bookmark due to a computer crash.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello.

I´ve searched my Dreamcast Backups and found an 4 CD Box on 99 min. CD-R´s.
After an couple of reading tries and one precious hour of my life i remember why it´s archived:

IT DID NOT WORKED.
And then comes memories to the surface about 2 years ago.....
No, i never played it through,it ends for me on Disc 1.

Maybe give a try with nullDC Emulator....

Sorry.


P.S. buyed D1 from GOG for PC for 1,39 Euro last week.


----------



## EmulateLife (Feb 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I´ve searched my Dreamcast Backups and found an 4 CD Box on 99 min. CD-R´s.
> After an couple of reading tries and one precious hour of my life i remember why it´s archived:
> ...



Ok well that's 4 99 min cd-rs no idea if they work I'm using 8 80 min cd-rs. They were uploaded by DCHQ which was a legit group in the Dreamcast scene so I believe the game works from beginning to end. I made a mistake when I made the thread I swapped at the wrong point it's working fine, just need to know swap points for discs 3-8.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2019)

That could be challenging.

The reason why i choose the 4 disc version is even the disc swap thing.I don´t have luck with CD-Rs at that time.Only a No-Name product is available and that was my problem.Not the version of the game.

I don´t find ANY clues about your 8 disc version for swap points sadly.

Sorry.


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah you had to burn it to more CD-rs than the GDs it came on because each disc was too big for a CD-r. then you had to swap at some point before it tells you to in the game. 

There should have been instructions on all this wherever you got the disc images from. I'd share more, but the computer I used to use for DC stuff is not booting anymore...


----------



## EmulateLife (Feb 12, 2019)

tbb043 said:


> Yeah you had to burn it to more CD-rs than the GDs it came on because each disc was too big for a CD-r. then you had to swap at some point before it tells you to in the game.
> 
> There should have been instructions on all this wherever you got the disc images from. I'd share more, but the computer I used to use for DC stuff is not booting anymore...



Unfortunately I burned these discs about 5 years ago so I don't have that info anymore. I don't even think they can be downloaded anymore or I couldn't find them. I first decided to start playing the game this past November and I googled it and I found where someone said where to swap and I had the site that told me bookmarked, but unfortunately my laptop crashed and I lost the bookmark. If I have to I'll just let the game crash on me then I'll know that's a swap point I guess.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2019)

Maybe this fellow had found an solution.......??   

https://gbatemp.net/threads/question-about-d2-for-dreamcast-8-cdis-to-fit-on-cd-rs.524013/


----------



## EmulateLife (Feb 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Maybe this fellow had found an solution.......??
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/question-about-d2-for-dreamcast-8-cdis-to-fit-on-cd-rs.524013/



It does sound like he had the same problem as me I pm'd him.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 12, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> It does sound like he had the same problem as me I pm'd him.


Good luck but you might not get an answer as @NoSoul81 has not logged into the site for about 2 months


----------



## EmulateLife (Feb 12, 2019)

This game should have been more popular. It's scary as sh*t.

The maker of the game died in 2013.  (he also made D and Enemy Zero) Kenji Eno.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 12, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> This game should have been more popular. It's scary as sh*t.
> 
> The maker of the game died in 2013.


I played it when it first came out don't remember much about it though other than it being mega scary as you said lol.


----------



## EmulateLife (Feb 13, 2019)

I made it past disc 1a/1b and was able to start disc 2 proper! So this is a good rip it looks like.


----------



## EmulateLife (Feb 13, 2019)

I found it, wasn't easy had to use an archive site that let me view the files of a former iso site that no longer exists. (you can't download from there but you can view the forum.)

In case anyone else has this rip and needs to know

Disc 1A
Play the game normally and after you defeat the boss on the plane, save your game and change the disc to 1B, do not go to the truck near of the mine before change the disc.

Disc 1B
-Play the game normally.

Disc 2A
-After you defeat the boss(Kimberly clone) in the "Forest Hut", talk with kimberly some times an she will give to you the small key, get out of the house(forest hut) and go to "Brenner Pharmaceuticals inc", solve all puzzles, after you can save your game and change to the disc 2B.

Disc 2B
-Play the game normally.
-You can return to "Forest Hut" and "Brenner Pharmaceuticals inc" any time.

Disc 3A
-Play the game normally, do not enter in Martha house,
when you need to enter there, save your game and change the disc to disc 3B.

Disc 3B
-Play normally, defeat the boss on martha house, and change the disc to disc 3C before you go to the pit, remember, save your game before.

Disc 3C
-Play the game normally.

Disc 4
-Play the game normally.


----------



## EmulateLife (Feb 13, 2019)

Well I get to the boss on disc 2a and there's cutscene that just keeps repeating itself over and over I can't get past it lol. I"m having to play it on NullDC from the beginning.


----------

